
Show HN: JQL – A JSON Query Language CLI Tool Built with Rust - yamafaktory
https://crates.io/crates/jql
======
vangelis
What's the difference between this, jq, and JMESPath?

~~~
nexuist
jq seems to have a lot more functionality than this, but its DSL is slightly
different. This one might be easier to use if it matches with your mental
model more easily.

~~~
yamafaktory
Thanks for your answer, that's exactly the vision I have for jql: keep it
simple and easy to use. jq is super powerful but most of its features are way
beyond what should be - IMHO - a small CLI tool to query JSON when what you
need is just making a selection / filtering the data. Both tools also have
slightly different selection grammars.

